
Conversational UI for Wizergos Mobile APP - shiba
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqUMpo7CAWg
======
sadvidya
I thought typing is hard on mobiles, so the need for clickable interface. This
is going backwards in time!!

~~~
swamwiz
Though typing is hard(not as used to be with new suggestive keyboards), it is
much faster way to access information if the applications have many things and
hard to figure out what to click. Since the interface is conversational it's
like you are chatting with your friend and asking for things you need.

------
lewisbran
This looks great!! no need to click through pages if I need something. Will
check this out.

~~~
shiba
Thanks: Signup here:
[https://www.wizergos.net/static/index.html#/createaccount](https://www.wizergos.net/static/index.html#/createaccount)

